
How I Solved GCHQ's Xmas Card with Python and Pycosat. (Explanation and Source) - kipi
http://matthewearl.github.io/2015/12/10/gchq-xmas-card/
======
Peroni
Interesting solution but isn't there four more 'levels' to solve?

